# Bolt: Can you sideload apps?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I just started looking into this forum. Normally, I post in the Bolt DVR forum.

Is there a way to sideload a third party app into the Bolt? Mainly, I'm looking to get Disney+, which is not available as a TiVo app.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

TiVo does not run Android and thus an app like that won't work at all. YOu would have to write it specially for TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. TiVo is using a pretty old and outdated app system based on the Opera App Store. All of the high profile apps they support are written specifically for TiVo and submitted to them via a special developer program. (or developed by TiVo themselves) There is an Opera Store for loading other apps, but they wouldn’t allow you to submit an app like Disney+ to the store even if you had the source.


----------

